# F-ing Santa- gift note ( language)



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]Dear Family- I'm the one putting this under the tree, but it's from Fucking Santa, okay? I ran into him last night, and he told me to put it there. I told him it wasn't Christmas Eve yet, and shouldn't he come then? [/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]And he said: "I'm not the real Santa; I'm 'Fucking Santa', the realistic Santa, the one that has to follow the rules of physics, and there's no  way I can get to every home in one night. So take this gift, Boy, and put it under the tree for me. And you and your family have a me-e-erry   Christmas, ho-ho-ho-!"[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Display][FONT=.SFUIDisplay-Semibold]"Okay, fucking Santa, I will. Thank you!"[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 19, 2017)

Kevin, this is a real good idea for a story. I think you could really expand on this and have  a really cool piece. I want to write a Christmas story, yet have not really found an angle to do one that has already not been done a 100 times.   If you weren't a good friend I would steal this one :}


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2017)

Story...mm. Have to be careful to not write another "Bad Santa". We're rather bah humbug around here, lately. Just another day with some added social pressures, and trying to be more positive. Thank you for commenting. Humour is so ...'to personal taste'. If one person smiled at this I'm happy. It really was a note. I wrote it better on here- took a few more tries at it, beforehand.


----------



## Winston (Dec 22, 2017)

Santa does not drop F bombs.  But he does delegate.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2017)

Winston said:


> Santa does not drop F bombs.  But he does delegate.


as I said it was f-ing Santa. He was cool, though- very down to earth and understanding- you know?  Like this is a stressful- you know- bullshit   materialistic judgey time/ season. Feels like I'm in the epicenter. I don't know if I am. but it feels like it.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 23, 2017)

I liked it, of course I'm the one that comes up with stuff like

"Rudolf the red nose reindeer
makes some really tasty steaks...":devilish:


----------

